# Very slow for me today.



## erneboy

It's taking ages to load a page this morning, perhaps a minute or so. I have tried Chrome and Firefox. Firefox seems a little faster than Chrome. Other sites are loading quickly, Alan.


----------



## richardjames

I keep getting the 401 time out 8O


----------



## Zebedee

Better in the last two or three minutes Alan, but utterly unpredictable.

It was taking three minutes to generate a page. I was doing other things while I waited!! :evil: 

Something is very wrong somewhere??

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Just took 49 seconds from hitting" post reply " to the dialog box coming up.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

It was all right at first and I was fairly tolerant, but it is getting past a joke.. but there again I do shout at the microwave to cook faster. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Come on Nuke sort it, thats what we pay you for.. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## Zebedee

I spoke too soon.

It's barely crawling again.

I'm going to have a shout at the microwave - see if it helps!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Morning, 

I trust the mods are well poised - it could be another outbreak of duplicate postings if this carries on... :roll: :roll: :roll: 


Regards,
John
(I think the mods do a great job)


----------



## erneboy

I am sorry to see it happening but glad it's not a problem at my end, Alan.


----------



## aircool

Running better now, will keep an eye on it


----------



## EJB

IE has been no problem until this morning.
Took a few minutes to open the site but once on it runs smoothly.


----------



## Zebedee

aircool said:


> Running better now, will keep an eye on it


Thanks Ben.

That spot of 3-in-1 has done the job . . . . . . so far! 8O

Dave


----------



## The-Cookies

I am getting real problems here with the site keep freezing, almost as if the traffic gets to much for the server, i leave it 5 minutes then its OK for a bit.

Not my end as all other sites load and run OK


----------



## gaspode

Ozzyjohn said:


> Morning,
> 
> I trust the mods are well poised - it could be another outbreak of duplicate postings if this carries on... :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Regards,
> John
> (I think the mods do a great job)


They might be well poised but as they're suffering the same problem there may be a few duplicates appearing. 8O

It's just cut me off for around 5 minutes for no apparent reason.


----------



## bognormike

yes, same thing hapened here


----------



## Penquin

we are all suffering at times, I don't think anyone knows why this is happening, but I am sure Nuke will be doing his best to identify and resolve the problem.

Meanwhile all we can do is try; I have taken to copying a post that I wish to submit and then can resubmit it when it has timed out or just goes round in circles and gets nowhere.....

Dave


----------



## rosalan

Had so much trouble getting logged on this morning that I rang my ISP. After waiting 14 minutes for them to reply, I gave that up; knowing now that the fault must be at my end. Tried MHF a couple more times and finally got through. That was when I found this thread!
Thanks chaps! For once it was not me.
Now lets get serious. Mr Aircool, I appreciate that all is now well for you but I have just re-visited the page that tells me I cannot log on, so the blame I was carrying now shifts back to Nuckie.
Houston we (you) have a problem!
Alan


----------



## Penquin

rosalan said:


> Now lets get serious. Mr Aircool, I appreciate that all is now well for you but I have just re-visited the page that tells me I cannot log on, so the blame I was carrying now shifts back to Nuckie.
> Houston we (you) have a problem!
> Alan


The usual way of tackling this is to clear all the cookies and restart the computer. It is worth doing that "just in case" the problem is a corrupt cookie... :lol: 8)

If that doesn't work........ I run out of ideas! 8O 

Good luck, hope to see you on here soon, but you did manage to post that point - so you must be logged on! I think !

Dave


----------



## rosalan

All cookies cleared on regular basis.
I usually bounce into MHF from the latest replies that enter my Inbox; this is where I am having problems.
I can still enter by typing the address in Google or my start box.
Thanks Dave


----------



## asprn

There's a pretty sure way to determine where the delay is occurring between your computer and the MHF server (this assumes WinXP):-

Click on *Start* and then *Run*, then type *cmd* and click OK. At the _C:\Documents and Settings_ prompt. type:-

*tracert motorhomefacts.com* then hit [RTN] (or [Enter]). You'll then see each individual hop from your computer all the way down the line, and will see the time it takes for each hop. The first one will be an IP address something akin to 192.168.0.1 which is your own machine.

It's usually possible to see whether the delay is at the start (perhaps your WiFi), en-route (an ISP issue) or at the end (a server issue).

All good fun. 

Dougie.


----------



## aircool

rosalan said:


> Had so much trouble getting logged on this morning that I rang my ISP. After waiting 14 minutes for them to reply, I gave that up; knowing now that the fault must be at my end. Tried MHF a couple more times and finally got through. That was when I found this thread!
> Thanks chaps! For once it was not me.
> Now lets get serious. Mr Aircool, I appreciate that all is now well for you but I have just re-visited the page that tells me I cannot log on, so the blame I was carrying now shifts back to Nuckie.
> Houston we (you) have a problem!
> Alan


Which page is this?

There is no actual page telling you can't login, just ones saying incorrect user information.


----------



## jimmyd0g

asprn said:


> It's usually possible to see whether the delay is at the start (perhaps your WiFi), en-route (an ISP issue) or at the end (a server issue).
> 
> All good fun.
> 
> Dougie.


If it was just one member, or one particular type of computer or search engine I would think your solution was worth checking. However, as there seem to be problems with members on laptops; phones; using IE; Chrome; & Uncle Cobbley knows what else, I would take a gamble that the problem is at Nuke's end.


----------



## val33

All the Traceroute's that I have run timeout before resolving the final hop to 78.129.196.22 (motorhomefacts.com). 

I have seen this before with my own commercial sites and the problem in those cases was a dodgy switch feeding the rack that our server was located on. The visible symptoms were the same too, slow page load times for no apparant reason and with nothing of help in the server logs.

Val


----------



## rosalan

[

Which page is this?

There is no actual page telling you can't login, just ones saying incorrect user information.[/quote]
Hi Aircool
I usually bounce off MHF mail entering my Inbox to get straight to the page I want.
Today I got the message (I forget the actual words) that tells me that the internet (emails) are not available and to check for the reason. Then it told me it was not fixable and to contact my ISP.
As everything else was working, internet and emails, this seemed odd.
I got back into MHF via the Google or Start button without a problem. Now at 22.30 I have no problem getting to MHF via any route, except it has forgotten my name and password that needs putting in every time.
I hope this helps or at least makes it clearer. This morning it was running very slowly when I did get online to MHF.
Good luck!
Alan


----------



## asprn

jimmyd0g said:


> If it was just one member, or one particular type of computer or search engine I would think your solution was worth checking.... I would take a gamble that the problem is at Nuke's end.


No need to gamble at all.  That's what diagnosis eliminates or reduces, even a basic one like tracert. It still could be a local issue not involving Nuke's webhost (like BT).

I mention it as a generally-useful tool which takes less than 30 seconds to check out.

(Then you can bellyache with evidence  )

Dougie.


----------



## Codfinger

Guy's I've found this site very eratic all week, one min a page loads right away the next it takes forever?
Chris


----------



## tattytony

Codfinger said:


> Guy's I've found this site very eratic all week, one min a page loads right away the next it takes forever?
> Chris


That seems to be the norm at the moment


----------



## The-Cookies

Penquin said:


> The usual way of tackling this is to clear all the cookies and restart the computer. It is worth doing that "just in case" the problem is a corrupt cookie... :lol: 8)
> Dave


its not us , i might not be an angel but please don't delete us


----------



## tattytony

The-Cookies said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The usual way of tackling this is to clear all the cookies and restart the computer. It is worth doing that "just in case" the problem is a corrupt cookie... :lol: 8)
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> its not us , i might not be an angel but please don't delete us
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

The-Cookies said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The usual way of tackling this is to clear all the cookies and restart the computer. It is worth doing that "just in case" the problem is a corrupt cookie... :lol: 8)
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> its not us , i might not be an angel but please don't delete us
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It has been very bad early this morning but is better now figers crossed so how can it be us it has to MHFacts :wink:


----------



## bognormike

yes Mavis, there's too many different problems, it must be at Nuke's end, but obviously not easy to find, or he would have sorted it by now :?: 

ps all ok here


----------



## clive1821

Just done a check from this end, 500msec in 11 hops and I can only assume that it would be the same for the retun to me, one page was loaded in 17.9sec and the next page was loaded in 47.1 secs but i have noticed this loading issue has been around for some time, its more noticible when I'm useing my sat internet and yes the page request dose quite often have time out faulty, i just compaired it with my isp server which seems ok, I just wonder if its just to many people useing the server and it can't cope with the traffic... just my view


----------



## tattytony

clive1821 said:


> Just done a check from this end, 500msec in 11 hops and I can only assume that it would be the same for the retun to me, one page was loaded in 17.9sec and the next page was loaded in 47.1 secs but i have noticed this loading issue has been around for some time, its more noticible when I'm useing my sat internet and yes the page request dose quite often have time out faulty, i just compaired it with my isp server which seems ok, I just wonder if its just to many people useing the server and it can't cope with the traffic... just my view


Perhaps the site needs moving to its own dedicated server if the current one can't handle the pressure :wink:


----------



## rosalan

Took 45 seconds to post a reply otherwise working again for me.
Alan


----------



## Hezbez

Working fine for me.


----------



## asprn

bognormike said:


> it must be at Nuke's end, but obviously not easy to find, or he would have sorted it by now :?:


:lol: 

Dougie.


----------



## aircool

clive1821 said:


> Just done a check from this end, 500msec in 11 hops and I can only assume that it would be the same for the retun to me, one page was loaded in 17.9sec and the next page was loaded in 47.1 secs but i have noticed this loading issue has been around for some time, its more noticible when I'm useing my sat internet and yes the page request dose quite often have time out faulty, i just compaired it with my isp server which seems ok, I just wonder if its just to many people useing the server and it can't cope with the traffic... just my view


500ms? I'm guessing thats by satellite as even on rate adaptive (ADSL MAX) DSL the most you can get is 60ms~ to MHF (obviously on mainland UK).



tattytony said:


> Perhaps the site needs moving to its own dedicated server if the current one can't handle the pressure :wink:


It is already is 



val33 said:


> All the Traceroute's that I have run timeout before resolving the final hop to 78.129.196.22 (motorhomefacts.com).
> 
> I have seen this before with my own commercial sites and the problem in those cases was a dodgy switch feeding the rack that our server was located on. The visible symptoms were the same too, slow page load times for no apparant reason and with nothing of help in the server logs.
> 
> Val


Could you paste it in? As its good my end.



rosalan said:


> Hi Aircool
> I usually bounce off MHF mail entering my Inbox to get straight to the page I want.
> Today I got the message (I forget the actual words) that tells me that the internet (emails) are not available and to check for the reason. Then it told me it was not fixable and to contact my ISP.
> As everything else was working, internet and emails, this seemed odd.
> I got back into MHF via the Google or Start button without a problem. Now at 22.30 I have no problem getting to MHF via any route, except it has forgotten my name and password that needs putting in every time.
> I hope this helps or at least makes it clearer. This morning it was running very slowly when I did get online to MHF.
> Good luck!
> Alan


Ok Alan, what time did you first get that error if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## clive1821

no the measurement was from the home adsl if I was using the sat net I would have to add at least 800msec to that...


----------



## nukeadmin

Ben and I are aware of the issues, we have done days of work so far trying to get to the bottom of it, things are definitely improving in some ways but as soon as we identify one issue and resolve it another appears, it's almost like one was masking the others etc

Apologies but we are trying our hardest, it seems to be an intermittent issue we have now of something that tips the server over the edge sometimes now


----------



## clive1821

Ok Dave totaly understand and it can be a real nightmare to find best of luck :wink:


----------



## val33

aircool said:


> clive1821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just done a check from this end, 500msec in 11 hops and I can only assume that it would be the same for the retun to me, one page was loaded in 17.9sec and the next page was loaded in 47.1 secs but i have noticed this loading issue has been around for some time, its more noticible when I'm useing my sat internet and yes the page request dose quite often have time out faulty, i just compaired it with my isp server which seems ok, I just wonder if its just to many people useing the server and it can't cope with the traffic... just my view
> 
> 
> 
> 500ms? I'm guessing thats by satellite as even on rate adaptive (ADSL MAX) DSL the most you can get is 60ms~ to MHF (obviously on mainland UK).
> 
> 
> 
> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the site needs moving to its own dedicated server if the current one can't handle the pressure :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is already is
> 
> 
> 
> val33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Traceroute's that I have run timeout before resolving the final hop to 78.129.196.22 (motorhomefacts.com).
> 
> I have seen this before with my own commercial sites and the problem in those cases was a dodgy switch feeding the rack that our server was located on. The visible symptoms were the same too, slow page load times for no apparant reason and with nothing of help in the server logs.
> 
> Val
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you paste it in? As its good my end.
> 
> 
> 
> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aircool
> I usually bounce off MHF mail entering my Inbox to get straight to the page I want.
> Today I got the message (I forget the actual words) that tells me that the internet (emails) are not available and to check for the reason. Then it told me it was not fixable and to contact my ISP.
> As everything else was working, internet and emails, this seemed odd.
> I got back into MHF via the Google or Start button without a problem. Now at 22.30 I have no problem getting to MHF via any route, except it has forgotten my name and password that needs putting in every time.
> I hope this helps or at least makes it clearer. This morning it was running very slowly when I did get online to MHF.
> Good luck!
> Alan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Alan, what time did you first get that error if you dont mind me asking?
Click to expand...

Ben, PM sent with details.

Val


----------



## nukeadmin

well another day of analyzing / tweaking

The server speed is super fast my end and verified by others atm, and load is lowest its every been

I "think" the problem may be related to one of the modules on mhf but I have made some changes today which has most def improved speed, I will monitor for next 24hrs and see if we hit a bottleneck again and if so announce temp disable of that module for 24hrs


----------



## greenasthegrass

Love it when you talk dirty super fast your end, monitored for 24 hours oooh and bottleneck all in once postage think I feel an episode coming on ..... Pass me the gin Sybil!



Greeenie. :lol:


----------



## tattytony

Nuke 3.30am running fine 4.20am a snail would be quicker so frustrating :x


----------



## locovan

Its very frustrating came on fast but when I posted it went slow and then fast and then slow ---has it been to strictly --slow slow quick quick slow.

It is still playing up :evil: :x :x


----------



## Briarose

Really slow here.


----------



## Chudders

slow here as well, nearly have up waiting,


----------



## nukeadmin

Strange fast here ATM, sounds like the backups kicking in at 0400 Tony, sorry no way around that have to backup the server sometimes so that time Is deemed as off peak as it gets for mhf


----------



## rrusty

ok for 3 or 4 views of varied pages then very slow


----------



## joedenise

Yes it's really weird, 4 or 5 pages load OK and then you wait a minute or more for the next one to load.

Joe


----------



## nukeadmin

Tonys comment prompted me to look into how long the backup takes and it was still actually running and hence the slowdown as it compresses all the files for MHF and then copies them to a spare hard drive and then copies the entire file over to another server in a different data centre.

I have killed the backup and so speed should be ok now


----------



## rosalan

Running like a greased skateboard so far!


----------



## Zebedee

rosalan said:


> Running like a greased skateboard so far!


Yep - like faeces off a fork here too!


----------



## tattytony

Zebedee said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running like a greased skateboard so far!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - like faeces off a fork here too!
Click to expand...

I tend to keep my fork for food :lol: :lol: but yep flying here :wink:


----------



## Jezport

Yesterday I gave up and went elsewhere as pages just would not open


----------



## nukeadmin

but what is it like now Jeremy ?


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Zebedee - Yep - like faeces off a fork here too!

I thought faeces stuck to a fork?

Isn't it a derivation of - 'stick like sh*t to a shovel'?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jezport

nukeadmin said:


> but what is it like now Jeremy ?


It seems good just now. Yesterday I could not get the links from the recent posts on the front page to get the forum pages but if I clicked through forum subjects it did work although slowly.


----------



## erneboy

All fine for me too just now. Thanks Nuke.


----------



## Zebedee

Best pound coin Nuke ever spent . . . pity the meter doesn't take fivers!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously though - having a little experience of website building in an earlier life I know how completely baffling, and bloody frustrating it can be.

You make one small change to something, and suddenly the whole thing falls apart. You try to restore it to what it was before, and something else goes wrong. When you finally discover what was actually wrong, it was something else entirely. 8O :roll: 

Ah well - onwards and upwards! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Codfinger

Woohooo hey we are back on line well done nuke  
Chris


----------



## locovan

Well its super fast for me and as far as I can see nothing missing so Im OK 
Thanks Nuke and it was good to be updated on Motorhome Facts Facebook yesterday which gave you a place to explain things. 
Well done :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just got the 101 error yesterday, but as of this morning Sh** of a shovel, not too a blanket like before, just to sort out the metaphors.


----------



## eddied

*What went wrong?*

 I was unable to connect at all yesterday 09/11/2011. Looks like it wasn't just me? What went wrong?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## tattytony

*Re: What went wrong?*



eddied said:


> I was unable to connect at all yesterday 09/11/2011. Looks like it wasn't just me? What went wrong?
> saluti,
> eddied


Click Here


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Looking at the times of Nuke's posts, he has worked all night to resolve things for us all. 8O 

Some bits may have dropped off, but the result is a much faster site.

Thanks Nuke.


----------



## eddied

*we're back*

 somehow missed the 'we're back' thread


----------



## erneboy

Good to see it back, very fast now. Thanks Nuke. 

I know a few things are missing but I can live with that, Alan.


----------



## Daedalas

Good Morning Nuke & All

Please Nuke accept a very big vote of thanks for getting the site back up to speed today: life has been hellish with it slow and dropping out. I'm a bit "hors de ..." at present and the site has been a 'sanity-saver' for me. 

You have enabled me to continue to travel albeit vicariously from my chair, gather information and plan our twice post-poned next odyssey, raise a smile at some and a much welcome belly laugh at other jokes and trivia, and enjoy the arguments from the erudite to utter piffle on everything from the Euro crisis to the proverbial 'fly on the whitewashed wall'. All that has certainly helped me bide more patiently the workup, the inevitable waiting for the attention of busy specialists leading to the run up to the next free theatre slot.

All power to your arm sir,


----------



## Zebedee

What a lovely post from Daedalas!  

That sums up beautifully what MHF is all about for many of us, and long may it remain such a pleasant and enjoyable place to be.

It should never be forgotten that the forum is an important part of some people's lives, in many different ways, and as such it provides a very valuable (and almost free) Community Service.

Good luck Daedalas, when you get that theatre slot! :wink: 

Dave


----------

